# محلول اليود



## zead.co (27 أبريل 2011)

ارجو من الاخوة ان يفيدونى عن كيفية عمل محلول اليود المستخدم كمطهر فى المجال البيطرى


----------



## zead.co (28 أبريل 2011)

انا متشكر على الاهتمام دة كلة


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (28 أبريل 2011)

( محلول اليود )

Ingredients( المكونات )
1. Potassium iodide: 10 g( يوديد بوتاسيوم 10 غم )
2. Distilled water: 100 ml( ماء مقطر 100 مل )
3. Iodine crystals: 5 g(بيورات اليود 5 غم )

Preparation( التحضير )

A. Dissolve 10 g potassium iodide in 100 ml of distilled water.
إذابة 10 غم من يوديد البوتاسيوم في 100 مل ماء مقطر 


B. Slowly add 5 g iodine crystals, while shaking.
إضافة 5 جم من بلورات اليود ببطء الخطوة السابقة A 

C. Filter and store in a tightly stoppered brown bottle.
ترشيح وحفظ المحلول في دورق محكم الإقفال ,, مع مراعاة إختيار دورق لونه بني 


Storage
1 month
مدة الحفظ للمحلول السابق تحضيره = شهر واحد


----------



## zead.co (28 أبريل 2011)

شكرا للاخ الكريم وارجو ان تفيدنى المحلول كدة تركيزة كام وهل المحلول دة سام للحيوانات الداجنة


----------



## tahom333 (10 فبراير 2013)

للإستخدام البيطرى أو البشرى طبعاً مافيش أحسن من البيتادين أو الــ بوفيدون أيودين محلول مطهر تأثير اليود فيه مضاعف ويذوب فى الماء وأكثر أمان ولا يترك أثر على الجلد يزال بالماء
يتم تحضيره بمنتهى البساطة: يذاب البوفيدون أيودين فى الماء بنسبة 10% أى 100 جرام لكل لتر ويترك لمدة ساعة فى الماء حتى يحل لوحده
ستجد الـ بوفيدون أيودين متوفر فى بعض محلات المستلزمات الطبية أو بعض محلات الكيماويات بتاع شركة ( إيجى سوابس ) هى الشركة الوحيدة اللى بتنتجه فى الشرق الأوسط وممكن تشتريه من موقعهم الإلكترونى على النت


----------



## ايجيبت فارما (20 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخى الفاضل هل ال بوفيدون ايودين هو مستحضر البيتادين فقط ام يضاف معه اشياء اخرى لتركيبة البيتادين المطهر للجروح ارجو الرد للاهمية ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا للتوضيح


----------

